# No Title Needed



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The human dimension


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Not Yet said:


> The human dimension


I am completely open minded and believe that choosing our partner to share our life is the greatest gift we can give ourselves. Finding our own happiness and reason to exist is as unique as your fingerprints. Although I am not certain your reason for sharing, I thank you for sharing!








(I am curious to read the reactions this post will get)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

The page isn't opening for me







It keeps saying page error.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> The page isn't opening for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go to You Tube and type in Human Dimension


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Not Yet,

Thank you for posting that. God bless all of our troops. God take care of those who have fallen. Their crime was that they set other people free.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought it was great







They lived their TRUTH. I only wish all people would do the same. Hopefully it will enlighten more & more to be compassionate, understanding & accepting & Not Condemning. It is our differeneces that make us unique & so very special. Thanks Jared for sharing.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK apparently I did not view the same video as h2oman.







I can't seem to find a Military Tribute on You Tube called, "The Human Dimension."


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That was one of the most impressive videos I've ever seen. I sat there with tears in my eyes, not only for those serving our country and giving their lives for others, but for the families of those who serve. I am so proud of them and what they have sacrificed.

I don't care what you think of President Bush's War on Terror or the Iraq War or Afghanistan War or any other conflict we here in the US find ourselves. Your beliefs are your beliefs. But since our system of government has established the right for the President to be the Commander in Chief, to make the decision he deems best for our sovereign nation, that is his choice to make. And our country needs to stand behind him. The way to voice your negative opinion is at the ballot box, not on TV or in the press. Our soldiers have to have our support regardless of how you feel.

I cannot imagine how those soldiers feel when they hear all the bickering and name-calling some of our so-called leaders engage in concerning their profession and what they have been called to do. My heart goes out to each and every one of them and their families. God Bless them!

I truly hope all come home safe and sound, but I know that is a pipe dream. Some will not make it back. I only hope that they will be remembered as heroes, having died in the service of their country and in the name of freedom. I, for one, salute them!

I pity the poor souls who try to make them out as terrorists themselves or fighting a war for nothing.

God Bless America.

Off my soapbox for now.

Mark


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

A wonderful tribute!! I heartily agree and am proud of out military and their families.

That said, I am not proud of our politicians who send them!!! Both Democrats and Republlicans spin (we used to call it lying) events, situations, evidences etc to get whatever outcome they desire. The end justifies the means. "If it takes lying, trampling over the rights of citizens and nations, it must be done." I am retired military and a Vietnam veteran. My eyes and mind are wide open and I look carefully behind the spin.

Thanks for posting the video. The best I've seen.

Jim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> OK apparently I did not view the same video as h2oman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm...I am starting to think I saw something diffferent too? can someone post a direct link plz?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay - my attempt at simplicity backfired. I labeled it Human Dimension because we sometimes forget that soldiers are just people and we should never loose sight of that dimension. I have no knowledge of another video on you tube with that title. 
SOLDIERS- that is what I am all about.

Here is another link


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> Okay - my attempt at simplicity backfired. I labeled it Human Dimension because we sometimes forget that soldiers are just people and we should never loose sight of that dimension. I have no knowledge of another video on you tube with that title.
> SOLDIERS- that is what I am all about.
> 
> Here is another link


Jared that is what I figured.







I will view your intended video. Thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Okay - my attempt at simplicity backfired. I labeled it Human Dimension because we sometimes forget that soldiers are just people and we should never loose sight of that dimension. I have no knowledge of another video on you tube with that title.
> SOLDIERS- that is what I am all about.
> 
> Here is another link


Jared that is what I figured.







I will view your intended video. Thanks!
[/quote]
Ditto!

the box of kleenex on my desk is for more than just allergies.....thank you sooooooooooo much for sharing,it made me experience gratitude on a level that I knew existed and THOUGHT I had experienced...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Jared, thank you for sharing this video. It is the best video I have seen that explains what freedom means, what it is worth and how much it cost.

Mike, I think you have said it best. All I can hope for is that some people in Washington needs to sit down and watch this a few times and then maybe they will get the meaning. It is truly ashame that some if not most politicians in Washington are only thinking about how they can help themselves further their career in politics using this war and our military as palms.

Leon


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been to Arlington to visit friends and I've stood on the bulkhead at Normandy and walked it's hallowed grounds. Testaments to the sacrifices people have made for our privileged way of life.

When I young, my great uncle, WWII vet, once told me _"War is hell, but thats only half the truth. The other half is living with it."_ My father, Vietnam vet, agreed with him. At the time I didn't understand it. I left the military 10 years ago and can say I seen this truth. Wars not only affect the individual solder, but thier family and friends too.

Two words to my fellow solders, veterans, thier families and friends. THANK YOU


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jared, thanks for posting. And, to all military personnel, past - present - and future, some of whom I know & some I will never have the privelge of knowing, THANK YOU!!!

My BIL retires from the USAF *today* and we (his family & friends) are all exceptionally aware of how very fortunate we each are that he returned safely from Iraq. However, had he not, we would each have also been exceptionally aware of how very fortunate we would have been to have known him and to have known that he was doing something he believed in with all his heart & soul - not fighting a war, not killing the enemy, but protecting us, our freedoms, and paving the way for others to someday have the same opportunity to taste that freedom.

I salute you - Major AJ Taliercio - and all past, present, & future military personnel and their families/loved ones.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jared, That is a great tribute.

To all current, past, and future service members, thanks, and get home safe

Tim
USN 1985-1989


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank You Jared that was beautiful, I cried during the entire video. 
God Bless all that serve in the Military & their families.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow - Made me very emotional.

Our Veterans have earned the right to respect - no matter the political environment that required their service ....... because they have put aside their own personal political "feelings" to ensure the American way of life continues .....

God Bless all the Families that have served and suffered in the continual quest for democracy with individual rights and freedoms that was established in 1776 by individuals that would not accept tyranny and or governance without representation as an ideal.....

Map Guy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The human dimension


I am completely open minded and believe that choosing our partner to share our life is the greatest gift we can give ourselves. Finding our own happiness and reason to exist is as unique as your fingerprints. Although I am not certain your reason for sharing, I thank you for sharing!








(I am curious to read the reactions this post will get)
[/quote]
Huh?
















Anyways....
Thanks for posting this. You are right. There are no words to describe the feelings this video musters up. To all of our Vets... Welcome Home and Thank You! (if you know someone either serving or served, please send my deepest gratitude. I thank them every day hence my name you see below). To all of the people that have lost someone, my deepest condolences, and I too will Never Forget.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Okay - my attempt at simplicity backfired. I labeled it Human Dimension because we sometimes forget that soldiers are just people and we should never loose sight of that dimension. I have no knowledge of another video on you tube with that title.
> SOLDIERS- that is what I am all about.
> 
> Here is another link


Either way you lable it, it is still an awesome tribute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Huh?
















[/quote]
when the link wouldn't come up, I went to Youtube and typed in what he titled his post.....well, it brought up a completely different subject.....
it was soon figured out!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you for sharing.

Mark, you said it and I second everything you said.

Thank you to all who have served, or are serving, or ave a loved one serving!


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

JimBo99 said:


> A wonderful tribute!! I heartily agree and am proud of out military and their families.
> 
> That said, I am not proud of our politicians who send them!!! Both Democrats and Republlicans spin (we used to call it lying) events, situations, evidences etc to get whatever outcome they desire. The end justifies the means. "If it takes lying, trampling over the rights of citizens and nations, it must be done." I am retired military and a Vietnam veteran. My eyes and mind are wide open and I look carefully behind the spin.
> 
> ...


I agree Jim (especially about the "spin" statement). I am of a rare generation who was never drafted into military service. I was always so proud of my Dad for enlisting in WWII and I am thankful to every vet and current member of our military that have given me the opportunity to raise my family freely. I can't beleive the level of courage it takes to enlist by choice; brave men and women indeed! Thank you! ... and thanks Jim!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

mswalt said:


> That was one of the most impressive videos I've ever seen. I sat there with tears in my eyes, not only for those serving our country and giving their lives for others, but for the families of those who serve. I am so proud of them and what they have sacrificed.
> 
> I don't care what you think of President Bush's War on Terror or the Iraq War or Afghanistan War or any other conflict we here in the US find ourselves. Your beliefs are your beliefs. But since our system of government has established the right for the President to be the Commander in Chief, to make the decision he deems best for our sovereign nation, that is his choice to make. And our country needs to stand behind him. The way to voice your negative opinion is at the ballot box, not on TV or in the press. Our soldiers have to have our support regardless of how you feel.
> 
> ...


X2 Well put, Mark.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Very powerful link and footage.


----------

